# ~*~POSSIBLE NAME ADDED pg.2~*~ My New.............



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Miniature Jenny!!!!!! Ok.. as some of you may remember... my Dad used to raise Miniature Donkeys and has now switched to Miniature Horse. Anyways, I ALWAYS liked the Miniature Donkeys better than the horses and had been wanting a spotted Miniature Jenny SO BAD! Well Dad comes home the other day and has bought me one!!! AND Hubby said I could have her!!!!!!!  She will be my livestock guardian for my goats (as long as they get along... going to start taking her into the pasture on a lead with them for a few hours every other day and just stand there with her and let her get used to them :greengrin: )! She came with her application for registration and we are working on a name for her right now! It has been raining ALOT here the past few days so I haven't been able to get any good pics of her, BUT I do have the pics that came with her application from when she was a baby (she is 4.5 months old right now :greengrin: ), so I am going to post them so you can see her. AND I will post some up-to-date pics as soon as this rain quits where we can turn her out in the pasture :thumbup: She was born 11/1/2008! Here she is:


















Not the best pics in the world I know... (had to scan them into my computer), but as I said I will get some up-to-date ones posted SOON! Let me know what you think of her :stars: I am SO HAPPY WITH HER!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My New.............*

how cute .....I want one....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Don't let her fool ya - that is my mini - she just doesn't know it yet! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

:ROFL: lol... yeah Allison has already got dibs on her foal that won't even be born for another 2.5 years!!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My New.............*



> Don't let her fool ya - that is my mini - she just doesn't know it yet! LOL! :ROFL:


too funny :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

I honestly think that is one of the cutest things I have ever seen. 

I can not believe it. I have never seen a mini that young. Congratulations. She is going to be so spoiled I can already tell.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: My New.............*

how sweet she is


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Thank you both!! Yes, I just LOVE her!! Hubby is taking a real liking to her as well (which is why he let me have her :ROFL: )! And yes, she will be spoiled in no time :shades: I have got some apples in here that I am going to take to her tomorrow. She got a thorough brushing today! I played with her all morning... :shades:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: My New.............*

Well, I can certainly tell that she'll be a great guard donkey. Any predator that sees her will melt and just fall over due to the absolute cuteness factor! lol!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Well if Allison gets the first one, then I want the second...5 years from now! :ROFL: I've always loved Donkeys she is SO cute!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Thank you both!!! Yep, she is a real looker! My Dad did an EXCELLENT job picking her out! :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

SO CUTE! We have a guy that was breeding them for a while up here and he's selling out now, but he had a beautiful little spotted jack baby that would have paired well with your girly! :greengrin: lol Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*



Cinder said:


> Well, I can certainly tell that she'll be a great guard donkey. Any predator that sees her will melt and just fall over due to the absolute cuteness factor! lol!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: That is great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Brandi when you told me you were getting a mini donkey I didnt expect her to be so cute!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: My New.............*

Congrats! She is quite the find...B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L baby!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

How SWEET! Brandi she is just adorable......and I don't think she'll be one bit spoiled :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

Thanks so much everyone!!! :leap: I promise to get TONS of new pics of her as soon as it quits raining :wink: She is such a sweetie!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My New.............*

An adorable donkey AND green grass?! What could be better?!

Congrats! so pretty!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My New.............*

LOL! Those pics were taken by the previous owner when she was a newborn. But we do have QUITE a bit of green grass right now! My yard actually needs mowing already :doh: AND we have had more ran for the past 4 days! :doh: So the yard will have to be mowed in a week or two!

Thanks for them compliment on my Donkey! Right now we are leaning towards:

HBR Trifecta's Rags to Riches

and we are going to call her Raggedy Ann (Hubby's idea). The way we came up with this name (and it is still subject to change...) is her Sire's name is "something... something... something... Trifecta", so we thought we would go with the racing theme, so it seemed only fit that she would get the name of a filly that has does wanders recently. For those of you that don't know alot about races/championships and such (as far as horses goes..), Rags to Riches was the filly that won the Belmont Stakes (Triple Crown) in 2007. She became only the third filly to WIN the Belmont AND was the first filly to win it since 1905! (in other words... this was a BIG deal!) So we are leaning towards this name for her :greengrin: Let me know what you think!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - how could you let Lee talk you out of Darby??? :shrug: I thought we had that in the bag - two votes against one - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! We are still considering it! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!! Love the name too!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumb: to Dad for such a wonderful gift. She is definitely a cutie. Go with your instincts/likes on her name-you can't go wrong. :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!! :greengrin: The rain is supposed to be slacking up the beginning of this week so I hope to get some up-to-date pics of her soon! :leap:


----------

